# Noobie question of the day: Do cigars have expiration date??



## cvrle1 (Oct 5, 2017)

Weird question perhaps, and one I think I know the answer to. Do cigars have expiration dates? Reason I am asking is deal that was posted an hour or so ago in the deals thread. Saw it on different non cigar site, and cant figure out why store would sell cigars for so cheap. 4 Camacho Criollo toro's for $1 with free shipping. They are loosing money on this as shipping will be more than $1. Why would they offer such a deal on descent cigars (from what I read) and actually lose money in the end. I know grocery stores do similar things on products that are about to expire, thus my question about expiration dates.

If they needed to clear inventory, wouldnt it make more sense to include these with other purchases as a freebie. That way at least they still make money. If this was a new site/store I could say they are trying to get their name out and maximize potential future customers, but cigars dot com is already well known.


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

I HOPE NOT 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ewood (May 30, 2017)

Anything in your humi over a year old just send my way :wink2:


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Wouldn’t think so if they are stored properly, now flavor may mellow or change to be something an individual doesn’t care for but that’s more personal preference.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

As with a lot of things regarding cigars, the answer is "it depends" and it depends on the cigar and your palate.

To me, some blends will "age out" and go flat over time. Those earthy, rich maduros many are fond of often go flat over years and lose that sparkle they once had, to my palate. To others, the rounded edges and milky chocolate is exactly what they're looking for. Then again, I had a ten-year-old LP9 a while back that blew my socks off, and a fresh Tatuaje Broadleaf that was dull and lifeless.

Others, like the DPG Blues, will for me go from an aggressive pepper bomb to a wonderfully complex, medium bodied flavor extravaganza over half a decade or more. For others, they become bland and lose the pepper bomb status that they love.

For non-Cubans, medium bodied blends with aggressive profiles when young tend to age the best for me, but that's because they tend to age into a profile I personally love. 

Over time, you'll begin to get a sense of what kind of profile you like, and where you want to see age take that profile. I can generally make an educated guess as to where a cigar will go over time, but sometimes I'm wrong! 

All part of the experience, and part of the journey. 

I know that's not a clear answer, but these are handmade, organic products that we set fire to in order to taste the smoke. The rules aren't set in stone!



....as to why Cigars.com would do such a thing, that's whats known as a "loss leader" like TVs at Walmart on Black Friday. It just generates traffic to the store, and while people are there, they'll spend more money on other stuff. And they'll remember they got a killer deal at cigars.com and will continue to go back hoping to get further deals.


----------



## SurfnSafari (Aug 1, 2017)

Cigars are like fine Wine if properly stored at proper RH, and Temppetures, they get better.


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

StogieNinja just nailed it...........Carry On......


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

Cigars, at least not premium handmade ones, don't have an expiration date. Look at them like wine. Some are best to drink now, some can benefit from a few months or year or two of rest, others can age for decades, others will start to lose flavor after a few years, even if properly stored. But it is a matter of taste. 

As for closeouts, some of the big only houses will just get deals from time to time. Maybe there was a promotion that got cancelled which is probably the case with he four packs. THough a lot of places will sell you stuff at or near cost in hopes you will give them more business. Like Thompson Cigars and they adds they used to put in newspapers and Men's magazines for their sampler/Humidor deals. I will get an email for something like that Camacho deal and take advantage of the free shipping attached to it.


----------



## cvrle1 (Oct 5, 2017)

StogieNinja said:


> As with a lot of things regarding cigars, the answer is "it depends" and it depends on the cigar and your palate.
> 
> To me, some blends will "age out" and go flat over time. Those earthy, rich maduros many are fond of often go flat over years and lose that sparkle they once had, to my palate. To others, the rounded edges and milky chocolate is exactly what they're looking for. Then again, I had a ten-year-old LP9 a while back that blew my socks off, and a fresh Tatuaje Broadleaf that was dull and lifeless.
> 
> ...


I wish I could like this more than once. Thank you very much for great examples and info.


----------



## PapaFerg24 (Oct 23, 2017)

Sounds like cigars are similar to beer. Age has an effect and it's benefit is determined only by the consumer. 

IPA's for example: drink them fresh as the hop aroma will fade over time reducing the overall sense of flavor....or so they say
Stouts and darker beers: many age these beers as they say the flavors become better... or so they say 

Overall though, it all depends on the consumer and preference. Myself, well let's just say there is no aging of beers for me.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

StogieNinja said:


> As with a lot of things regarding cigars, the answer is "it depends" and it depends on the cigar and your palate.
> 
> To me, some blends will "age out" and go flat over time. Those earthy, rich maduros many are fond of often go flat over years and lose that sparkle they once had, to my palate. To others, the rounded edges and milky chocolate is exactly what they're looking for. Then again, I had a ten-year-old LP9 a while back that blew my socks off, and a fresh Tatuaje Broadleaf that was dull and lifeless.
> 
> ...


You seriously saved me from writing a novel...my fingers thank you and so does the rest of the membership.:vs_cool:


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Cigary said:


> You seriously saved me from writing a novel...my fingers thank you and so does the rest of the membership.:vs_cool:


Exactly

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

You'll find what works for you. One of my favorite NCs starts to get good with 4 months humi rest. It's best at 6 months. At one year the qualities I like best about them start a slow decline.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## _stormin_ (Jun 25, 2017)

This is definitely one of those "trial & error" kind of things. I know that I personally try not to smoke anything until it's had 6 months in my humidors at my preferred temp and humidity. This is what has worked best for me in the decade and a half or so that I have been enjoying cigars, so I stick with it.

When you're new to the hobby that won't really be an option, but once you find something that you know you enjoy smoking you can commit to a box and smoke one every two-three months to see how the flavors change and evolve over time. This is one of those things that technology has really benefited. Used to be a pen and paper notes project, now they have apps that will help you track what you bought and keep track of how you're enjoying it. The more you learn the blends you do and do not like, along with the time that you find them to be most enjoyable, the more you can use that knowledge to guide future purchases and aging decisions. You won't be right on your calls 100% of the time, but life wouldn't be fun if that was ever the case anyway. ;-)


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

The expiration date on mine are when they turn to ash.


----------



## Randy956 (Dec 16, 2013)

cvrle1 said:


> Weird question perhaps, and one I think I know the answer to. Do cigars have expiration dates? Reason I am asking is deal that was posted an hour or so ago in the deals thread. Saw it on different non cigar site, and cant figure out why store would sell cigars for so cheap. 4 Camacho Criollo toro's for $1 with free shipping. They are loosing money on this as shipping will be more than $1. Why would they offer such a deal on descent cigars (from what I read) and actually lose money in the end. I know grocery stores do similar things on products that are about to expire, thus my question about expiration dates.
> 
> If they needed to clear inventory, wouldnt it make more sense to include these with other purchases as a freebie. That way at least they still make money. If this was a new site/store I could say they are trying to get their name out and maximize potential future customers, but cigars dot com is already well known.


Of course they do. Send everything over 6 months old to me. I'll pay shipping and a little for your trouble. :vs_whistle:


----------

